# Tesco shopping and alcohol!



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Mum and I are thinking of braving Tesco at midnight tonight, instead of trying to get round tomorrow morning with Ethan.      However, before we brave it .... can you buy alcohol at any time now, ie. midnight or not?!!! 

Please help us before then!

Marie xxx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont know about Tesco but I know you can in Asda, not much help really


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi Marie, I'm sure our Tesco stops selling alcohol at 10pm. Not sure if that's the same in all the stores, might be worth ringing them to check.

Viv xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes you should be able to, they have to have a 24hr licence hun!!

Just ring before you go, i work for tesco and we have a 24hr licence!!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

do the sunday opening laws not apply? or are they just opening specially from midnight for christmas?   

and sorry but no idea about the alcohol!!! 

not much help really am i lol


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

jo_robinson01 said:


> do the sunday opening laws not apply? or are they just opening specially from midnight for christmas?


The Sunday laws do apply but at midnight it'll be Monday.   I noticed our Tesco's was open until midnight on Saturday whereas they usually shut at 10pm, although it did say you had to have had your items through the checkout by midnight.

Can't help on the alcohol as it will depend on what sort of licence your store has.

Chux xx


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

If it usually open 24/7 then it should, if it is just opening longer for xmas then they might not   Are things getting any clearer for you


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i am silly! didnt think it would obviously be monday at midnight


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Ok I'm more confused now than before!  

Think we'll go along anyway and see if we can buy DH's beers - it'll only be him crying if we can't get them!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh I know I am late to the discussion (and you're probably there by now queing up with the other nutters  ) but in my store (Sainsbury's) our tills cut off and would not let us serve booze after midnight the other night. We closed at midnight though and it was just the one last customer who came through a couple of minutes past so I guess our licence is not a 24 hour one and perhaps someting for my Christmas report for next year (along with "what a waste of time trading until midnight was"  ).

Personally, if they're open then I reckon you ought to be able to buy everything you should normally. From a customer service manager's point of view it just isn't worth winding people up by them not being able to buy stuff when it's there and they can see it. I hope you managed to get all your shopping in.

C~x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Well, we went and bought booze!  Didn't get to bed until 2am though


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I've always thought about going at that time but never actually done it!! always need sleep before


----------

